# Home made bike repair stand



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

*DIY Bike Repair Stand*

I have gotten alot from this site as a noob so i thought i would give back. I made a bike stand, but then i realized other people had similar ideas. great minds think alike i guess. Anyways, i thought i would share mine. Very simple with $25 dollars in materials from home depot.

1/2 Pony pipe clamp
1/2x24 galvanized pipe
1/2 floor flange
3in lag bolts-drill pilot holes to prevent splitting
1ft of heavy duty tire tube cut in half- protects the bike in the clamp

items will vary in size depending you mounting options. If you dont have a post to mount to you can build a frame with the same Galvanized pipe and fittings which makes it portable. I already had the materials for this because i but built a target stand with it. Im all about Modularity for me.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

One thing to add. I mounted mine at about 4.5 feet. Works really good for me that that level.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Well done. One thing you should try to add to the setup is a set of wood jaws. The rubber you are using will protect the paint, but you could easily crush a frame tube if you weren't careful. Cut a v-shaped notch into a couple of pieces of soft wood (a piece of framing lumber will work fine), secure one to each jaw with some McGyver technique, and then cement the rubber into the grooves. You'll get the same rubber cushion, covering 4 soft contact points instead of two very hard ones.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Dad Man Walking said:


> Well done. One thing you should try to add to the setup is a set of wood jaws. The rubber you are using will protect the paint, but you could easily crush a frame tube if you weren't careful. Cut a v-shaped notch into a couple of pieces of soft wood (a piece of framing lumber will work fine), secure one to each jaw with some McGyver technique, and then cement the rubber into the grooves. You'll get the same rubber cushion, covering 4 soft contact points instead of two very hard ones.


Thanks for the tip. You cant tell from the pic but its not actually clamped on the post its on the seat clamp which i doubt i could crush. besides, its not clamped very hard. I purposely set the clamp so that its turned up 10 degrees so that the seat actually sits on it, so there is no need for a lot of pressure. just enough to keep it from falling forward.


----------



## zukrider (Nov 14, 2009)

can we get the pics back please?


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not sure how to edit it so i just reposted them. Can someone fix this?


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

zukrider said:


> can we get the pics back please?


+1..............................................


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

FYI: i found the clamps at Harbor Freight for a lot cheaper then home depot and its actually functions easier.


----------



## Sooner78 (Sep 25, 2012)

*My version of the DIY Stand*

Here is my version of a DIY stand. Very simple, pretty cheap. Put mine on casters so I can roll it out of garage to clean.


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice! if i didnt have a drop seat i would try that.


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Op, i think imma have to steal your design  ive been using a old flat dresser and will probably mount it to the top of that to continue my work. but yea thank you for posting it great design !


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

mrenteria342 said:


> Op, i think imma have to steal your design  ive been using a old flat dresser and will probably mount it to the top of that to continue my work. but yea thank you for posting it great design !


Thank you sir....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Due to homesdepo only having a 3/4 clamp i went with 3/4 pipes. It works !! Im impressed very nice !!


----------



## henmar77 (Jun 27, 2012)

Nice work, in retrospect I probably would have gone with 3/4. I broke a pipe at the threads already torqueing down on the bike to hard.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yea kind glad i went with 3/4 over 1/2 in theory should hold up very well.

Also thanks again for posting


----------



## itsthegrizzly (Sep 13, 2012)

Sooner78 said:


> Here is my version of a DIY stand. Very simple, pretty cheap. Put mine on casters so I can roll it out of garage to clean.


i dig this design dont mind if i steal it for myself


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

Or just buy a cheap speaker stand (bought this one for 20 bucks on ebay) and make a portable one


----------



## mrenteria342 (Jul 26, 2012)

cman8 said:


> Or just buy a cheap speaker stand (bought this one for 20 bucks on ebay) and make a portable one


Very nice !!


----------



## Sooner78 (Sep 25, 2012)

All these stands look great, I enjoy seeing everyones handy work.


----------

